# Fish dying in my tank!



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello.

My 29 gallon tank is in big trouble.

I've got loads of live plants in there, and yesterday fish started dying. My Pictus Catfish died today, and yesterday were my two Oto Cats, and my albino skirted tetra. All I have left now are my Danios, Severum, my Lavender Gouramis, and my only Angel. He has survived many tank problems before. I haven't had any problems with him. He's alright. Although he does still come up to grasp for air.

I've done HUGE water changes. I change about 4 gallons of the water yesterday and this morning. And then I added Accu clear, but I also added water conditioner too. I don't know if it is the plants that are causing this or my filter. I haven't really cleaned the filter stuff because it is doing a good job filtering stuff.

Also some "grease" like stuff is floating atop at the surface of my tank. Even after I have done water changes.

But I have to admit something, I don't know if SPECIALLY FORMULATED GOLDFISH FLAKES are good on tropical fish? They have like green or turquoise waste coming out of them. Until I fed them a small package of tropical fish flakes, it's just normal brown again.

Please help me!

My other tanks are not affected.

Also, should I move my angelfish and my green severum into my 10 gallon tank? for a while?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Well goldfish and tropical fish have two entirely different needs physically so i cannot imagine their dietary needs are the same but I do not see it being serious enough to kill your fish by itself.

There is a water quality problem and it sounds like ammonia poisoining with them hanging at the top. A 4 gallon change of a 29 gallon tank is not a huge water change. A huge water change would be a 15 gallon change. I am sorry for your loss but the fish you mentioned losing are fish that are exceptionally fragile toward water quality problems.

I would do some really major water changes and keep a very close eye on your water parameters specifically ammonia and nitrites. The plants in your tank will take care of the nitrates. If you are running CO2 I would stop it as it could also be changing your pH drastically. 

Leave the fish in your tank if you can as the cramped quarters of the 10 gallong tank will only make the fish you mentioned more aggressive to each other as they can tend to aggressive behavior if they do not have enough territory to begin with. But you will have to keep an eye on those tests and use a good test kit not strips. And do good large water changes and filter maintenance but not media changes as you will lose your bacteria beds in the filters if you do.

Rose


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

what are your water parameters? ammonia? nitrate? nitrite? pH? hardness? etc.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

shotgun13249 said:


> what are your water parameters? ammonia? nitrate? nitrite? pH? hardness? etc.


Well nitrate isn't too high, nitrite is 0 and ammonia is 0.5 But I've been doing small water changes twice a day. I doubt there would be something wrong with the tap water here. It's been clean for so long.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Chickadee said:


> Well goldfish and tropical fish have two entirely different needs physically so i cannot imagine their dietary needs are the same but I do not see it being serious enough to kill your fish by itself.
> 
> There is a water quality problem and it sounds like ammonia poisoining with them hanging at the top. A 4 gallon change of a 29 gallon tank is not a huge water change. A huge water change would be a 15 gallon change. I am sorry for your loss but the fish you mentioned losing are fish that are exceptionally fragile toward water quality problems.
> 
> ...



Thanks  

sorry I haven't been able to get back to you or anyone else who has posted on this thread. I've been sick and I've been suffering from Canker Sores. They are small and painful! T_T

But things are starting to heal now. I moved my huge angelfish into my 10 gallon. He seems to like it. He doesn't mind because he's got lots more oxygen to breathe. I just decided to leave my Severum, Danios, and Gouramis in my 29 gallon tank with the pleco. My gouramis are doing very well, my danios too but my severum also breathes a little heavily.. Although things are getting better now.

Although my severum has a huge tendency of eating my live plants. All of them have small or big huge holes in the leaves. Some are healing, others are just having brown edges. Not even flourish would be able to help repair all of the damaged leaves. I have a special brand of Flourish that helps with repairing the leaves, and nourish them with a lot of fertilizing stuff so they can stay green.

And I don't use C02.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

The dainos are hardy fish so thay explains why none of them died. You should check your water levels. Also You should feed your fish Tropical fish food and Freeze Dried Bloodworms. It made my tetras really bright. The goldfish food probally didn't cause the death of your fish though


----------

